# background nicht wiederholen



## CvH (4. Juli 2002)

Hi,
wie bekomme ich das hin ohne CSS den Hintergrund nur einmal kommen zu lassen so das er sich nicht dauernt wiederholt ?!

TX


----------



## Quentin (4. Juli 2002)

*grrrrrrrrrrr RTFM UTFSE*

style="background-repeat:no-repeat;"


http://selfhtml.teamone.de


----------

